# differential final drive axle ratio



## exigentxyz (Feb 6, 2021)

I apologize if I’m in the wrong place … hope someone points me in the right direction?
Just bought new 2021 230i coupe; rear differential final drive axle ratio of 2.81, am looking for information that will help me decide on best solution to lower the ratio that will get the 0-60 into the high 3’s or low 4’s.
Find another differential that will bolt up or replace with new ring pinion and if so ... best ratio … maybe something closer 3.91?


----------

